# College Degrees



## steven (Dec 11, 2011)

Amidst the studying for finals I had to take a break and came here. I was just curious of what everyone on the Forums majored in in school. Or whether you just got a job and stuck to it?

For me, I went to college right after highschool, and currently a senior majoring in Biology with a concentration in Immunology/Pathology. 

Your turn.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 11, 2011)

I did a BSc degree in TV Production here in the UK, and specialised in research.

I then went on to begin a career in research, but due to the company I work for being unstable I then ended up being called upon for other roles including SEO and copywriting. I'm now a full-time copywriter, as well as running my own content and copywriting business. Technically, I got to the position I'm in today because of my degree, but the work I do now isn't linked to what I studied at all.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 11, 2011)

I went into the Military after high school after that I did get my BA in Criminal Justice...


----------



## jackrat (Dec 11, 2011)

I majored in occupational therapy and operate cranes for a living.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 11, 2011)

USF, two BA degrees.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 11, 2011)

I am a amateur gynecologist.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 11, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I am a amateur gynecologist.



lol!


----------



## steven (Dec 11, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I am a amateur gynecologist.


hahahahaha! thats awesome



jackrat said:


> I majored in occupational therapy and operate cranes for a living.


wow, thats a little different than what I'd expect. lol


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2011)

After I graduated high school, I was too busy training and showing dogs to follow my dream... which was going to Vet school. I did go to community college around having my children and studied psychology and bookkeeping (good combo huh?  ). Right now I would love for somebody to hand me a scholarship for books and tuition. I'd love to go back for botany and some animal classes too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2011)

I got married. (After the kids were all in school I started at the local (at that time it was nationwide) phone company as a drafter. After 30 years, retired as a communications engineer)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 11, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I got married.



Haha, me too! I am so glad he went to college, if I was not raising, kid's, tort's and dog's I don't what I would do!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 11, 2011)

US Air Force out of high school, electronics technician, electrician, drill rig operator, land surveyor, construction inspector, bridge builder, BS (Biology, Chemistry) in 1998, Doctorate in Veterinary Medicine in 2002 (at the ripe old age of 38), began terrorizing TFO in 2010.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> US Air Force out of high school, electronics technician, electrician, *drill rig operator*, land surveyor, construction inspector, bridge builder, BS (Biology, Chemistry) in 1998, Doctorate in Veterinary Medicine in 2002 (at the ripe old age of 38), began terrorizing TFO in 2010.



So THAT's why you and Jackrat hit it off so well!


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 11, 2011)

Besides being exceedingly handsome, Jeff and I have many things in common. haha


----------



## Katherine (Dec 14, 2011)

I graduated HS early and had no idea what to do with my life but jumped into college anyways... BA in food and beverage management and a degree in massage therapy left me unsatisfied and I just finished a BS in Biology concentration in Microbiology one semester left for a BS in Chemistry and then pending my application results and the exorbitant costs of being a career a student I will hopefully be vet school bound! Hope your exams went well, I had exams last week as well : )


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 14, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I am a amateur gynecologist.



i can always count on you!'lol' lindy


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Dec 14, 2011)

Going to school for Nursing, just finished my finals yesterday and finally got a good night of sleep!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 14, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I went into the Military after high school after that I did get my BA in Criminal Justice...



so cool!



WallieTheTortoise said:


> Going to school for Nursing, just finished my finals yesterday and finally got a good night of sleep!



good for you, it takes a special person to care for others. thanks


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 14, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I am a amateur gynecologist.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm guessing that I'm not the only one that actually finds that offensive, despite the "teehees." Looking at lots of vaginas is so funny, amirite?

As to content, my first degree is in English, my second in Law. I've been taking some time off of work and doing some volunteer work with a local refuge and nature center, just seeing where it takes me. It looks like I may be moving into the area of conservation nonprofit formation and management, if I stay on my own, but I'm also waiting to hear from some government jobs. The government jobs are unrelated, but it's hard to pass up the pay and benefits.


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 14, 2011)

Lulu said:


> I'm guessing that I'm not the only one that actually finds that offensive, despite the "teehees." Looking at lots of vaginas is so funny, amirite?
> 
> As to content, my first degree is in English, my second in Law. I've been taking some time off of work and doing some volunteer work with a local refuge and nature center, just seeing where it takes me. It looks like I may be moving into the area of conservation nonprofit formation and management, if I stay on my own, but I'm also waiting to hear from some government jobs. The government jobs are unrelated, but it's hard to pass up the pay and benefits.



I don't know whether to be offended by the gyno remark, the fact that someone with an English degree would type "amirite" or that another lawyer is going to be living off our tax dollars....sorry, couldn't help myself.....


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2011)

The "amirite" was satirical, and the government jobs are with the Family Court. One is assisting in pro per litigants in preparing their cases. The other is assisting the Court in dealing with the burden of new legislation designed to ensure greater access of in pro per litigants to due process, a move I fully support.

If you can't help yourself, I can't either.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a BS in Education and in Psychology and an MS in Educational Leadership. Thanks for asking this question. It's interesting to hear about other members' lives - how we are all so different but have still been led down the "tortoise" path.


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a law degree and have spent quite a bit of time in courts.....But never really practiced "law"... I have a few dozen certificates in a box....I worked for a few government agencies.and am now retired and watching the world go to crap...


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2011)

Hector, it's definitely something I would have done differently. That's why I've been doing something different while I've been off. Realistically, I'll have to stay in the field to pay my bills, although the pay is depressed because the market is oversaturated. The choices we make...


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 14, 2011)

Lulu said:


> Hector, it's definitely something I would have done differently. That's why I've been doing something different while I've been off. Realistically, I'll have to stay in the field to pay my bills, although the pay is depressed because the market is oversaturated. The choices we make...



Renee.. My first wife practiced law..for a few yrs.. Then she realized as you say....The market is over saturated and she hated the hustle and the politics... She is now the HR director of major hospital...

But then again..there were many times...I would say to myself..I should have done things differently... 

We live with our choices and for that the world is a better place...


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 14, 2011)

Graduated HS at 17, took a break till I was 18 then went to Nursing School


----------



## tortiechik (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a Master's in Nursing and work as a Family Nurse Practitioner.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 14, 2011)

BS in Biology -> Analytical Chemist in OTC Small Molecule Pharmaceuticals & Dietary Supplements -> a liiiiiiiittle Agro Tech and Food Science -> Product Development Scientist in Biotherapeutics -> Executive MBA -> Formulator & Developer in Biotherapeutics with an emphasis on conjugates, vaccines, and adjuvants


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2011)

Baoh, did you find the Executive MBA to be a worthwhile investment? It's something I have considered in the past.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 14, 2011)

Lulu said:


> Baoh, did you find the Executive MBA to be a worthwhile investment? It's something I have considered in the past.



It depends upon what you want to do with it. Unless you receive some very significant amount of tuition reimbursement, the cost of the program can be prohibitive. For me, it has already been the qualifier I needed to open new doors and I have turned down a number of positions in order to find one that both pays well and plays to my interests. I chose not to use tuition reimbursement because there would be strings attached that could restrict my growth. The way I have it, I am a "free agent" of sorts. If you are not planning to use it to reap large financial rewards when paired with the rest of your education and experience as a complete package, I would choose a less expensive program such as a PMBA.

Besides the degree and access to some brilliant minds and lessons from said minds, the network I gained via having executive-level classmates and teammates has been very valuable to me.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2011)

The cost is definitely an issue, having already invested a significant amount in the J.D. I'm taking a few business classes here and there, and I guess I'll see where those take me first. Thank you for your input.


----------



## EKLC (Dec 14, 2011)

Got a BS in physics, an MS in electrical engineering, and now I'm meandering my way towards a PhD in EE. It's a decent lifestyle for a tortoise owner, since I can do my work on my laptop by his side.


----------



## steven (Dec 15, 2011)

We have some very intelligent people on here. I forgot to say what I am going to do when I get out of college. Yes, I do already have a job, that's because the US Air Force paid for my college  so I owe them 4 years active 4 reserve. Its not a bad gig, get paid to go through college, college paid for, job once you get out. But we have lawyers, nurses, engineers, chemists, rig operators. Its interesting, you probably couldn't get a group this diverse in one place, or find 1 thing that interests them all (other than tortoises).


----------

